# Nvidia Surround probleme beim einrichten



## Feet218 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen 3 neue Bildschirme zugelegt, allerdings wollen diese nicht im Nvidia Surround modus funktionieren bzw sich einrichten lassen.

Folgende Hardware:
Grafik: 2x Nvidia Gefoorce GTX 590
Monitor: 3x Acer HN274H
Angeschlossen via DVI-D

Folgendes steht bei der Systemsteuerung von Nvidia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte um Hilfe oder Vorschläge.

LG


----------



## S4rg333 (9. Februar 2012)

Starkes Setup 

Laut diesem Link: 3D Vision Surround Systemanforderungen
hast du einen Monitor falsch angeschlossen. Schaus dir mal an.


----------



## Feet218 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe diese Einstellungen ja auch schon drin gehabt aber ändert nix es ist immer nur ein monitor "undurchsichtig"


Sonst welche Ideen?

LG


----------



## S4rg333 (9. Februar 2012)

Mhm hast du den Link schon richtig verstanden? Es geht hier weniger um Einstellungen am System sondern um die richtige Anordnung der DVI Stecker an den Grafikkarten. Geh mal nochmals auf den Link den ich dir oben gegeben hab und geh auf den Reiter "Anschlussempfehlungen". Es gibt dort wohl bei einer GTX 590 Quad SLI eine bestimmte Anordnung die eingehalten werden muss, damit Vision Surround funktioniort. Einige Anschlüssen an den Grafikkarten sind deaktiviert in dieser Konstellation und daher müssen die Stecker in die "richtigen" Buxen gesteckt werden.

Falls du das mit deinem Post schon gemeint hast, sorry.


----------



## Feet218 (11. Februar 2012)

Ja das hatte ich gemeint^^ nach ätlichem Umstecken funktionierts immernochnicht.......

Hier mal ein neuer Screen der Lage, bei angeklemmter Bildschirme wie auf der Nvidia Homepage vorgegeben.

http://www10.pic-upload.de/11.02.12/btstwpz9vtnu.png


Any Ideas?


LG


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2012)

Mach mal einen Punkt bei "Alle Anzeigen aktivieren".


----------

